# Plant ID!!



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

HI does anyone know what this plant is?


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Wo, sorry about the pic size, thought it was smaller than that, sorry


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Don't worry.I resize it for you.
Your plant is "Dracaena Sanderiana" a plant suitable for terrerium not suggested for aquarium use.
Maximum life-cycle if submerged 4 months...

It's up to you if you'll keep it..


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

in the future please also remember to use the







icon.....jk


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanks husky.

Trusty old Lfs sales team. They sure know there plants, NOT!!


----------

